# Ke$ha: Ich feiere wilde Nackt-Partys



## beachkini (10 Feb. 2012)

​
*Los Angeles - Popstar Ke$ha ("Tik Tok") hat mit einem Geständnis überrascht. Die Blondine feiert daheim wilde Nackt-Partys - mit einem speziellen Clou.*

"Manchmal schmeiße ich in meinem Haus in Nashville Partys", erklärte Ke$ha dem US-Magazin Glamour. "Kleidung ist optional."

Der Clou des Ganzen: "Wir verpassen uns gegenseitig Bodypaintings und rennen umher. Und ich habe ein großes Bett. Ich kann mit dieser Seite in mir gut umgehen."

Wilde Nackt-Partys? Meint die das ernst? "Es ist keine wilde Sexorgien-Sache", ergänzt sie. "Man kann auch einen Badeanzug tragen."

Klar ist: Die 24-Jährige polarisiert gerne, unter anderem mit schrillen Outfits. Und inzwischen auch umgekehrt: Denn für besagtes Magazin ließ sie sich ganz natürlich, fast ohne Make Up oder sonstigen Klimbim ablichten. "Ich stehe auf Unvollkommenheit und feiere sie", erklärt die Blondine.
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...oot-glamour-march-2012-x2-mq.html#post1183857


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Feb. 2012)

dann sollten wir uns zur nächsten Party mal einladen lassen  :thx: für den Bericht beach:thumbup:


----------



## Q (10 Feb. 2012)

Bin dabei  :thx:


----------



## krawutz (11 Feb. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> "Wir verpassen uns gegenseitig Bodypaintings und rennen umher. Und ich habe ein großes Bett.



Hat sie auch eine große Waschmaschine ?


----------



## FCB_Cena (11 Feb. 2012)

Ach ja stimmt. Die Kleine muss ja auch mal wieder irgendwas sagen, damit sie in die Medien kommt.


----------



## oggy (13 Feb. 2012)

son gesabbel...wenn das wilich so wär dann wär das auch schon von anderer seite in die medien gedrungen...ausser natürlich sie feiert alleine ihre partys!


----------

